# Mogadore boathouse



## Jd27174 @gmail.com (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if the mogadore boathouse is going to be open this year


----------



## The Shack (Aug 20, 2020)

Was there Sun. Closed. I do know earlier I saw the opportunity to bid to lease it for this season …


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

You may try contacting either of the two city contacts listed about any info. if/when it will open.
Here is the previous post about it:








Mogadore Boathouse & Marina


MOGADORE BOATHOUSE/MARINA NEWSPUBLIC NOTICE For Immediate Release Contact: Jessica Glowczewski, Watershed Superintendent [email protected] MOGADORE MARINA OPERATIONS City Looks for New Operator Akron, Ohio, January 25, 2022 — The City of Akron is looking for self-sufficient...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It will be open soon.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Opening Monday May 9th


----------



## Jd27174 @gmail.com (Apr 29, 2016)

Are they going to rent boats


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I would think so... Gotta make money some how.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Jd27174 @gmail.com said:


> Are they going to rent boats


I was there this morning, and a very nice young man named Pat was working
on opening soon. Hopefully within a week. Has 5 new boats and 2 canoes to rent so far.
Having problems getting boats, do to the short supply. More to come.
Hope he does well!


----------



## franndotexe (8 mo ago)

That's great they got some new boats. Went with my sons last Fall and we ended up in a slightly leaky boat! Do they have a website or page with some info? Was hoping to call to see if they're renting yet since we're about 2 hours away. The phone numbers I've found via Google have returned as not in service.

Thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

franndotexe said:


> That's great they got some new boats. Went with my sons last Fall and we ended up in a slightly leaky boat! Do they have a website or page with some info? Was hoping to call to see if they're renting yet since we're about 2 hours away. The phone numbers I've found via Google have returned as not in service.
> 
> Thanks!


Were you at Mogadore on rt 43? I was by there in the fall and closed/no boats in sight. I know they were selling off the boats/canoes earlier, possible I was there after you were.


----------



## franndotexe (8 mo ago)

Yep, I think that's the one. Looking at some dates on a few photos from our trip was back in August last year rather than Fall. This post was the first one I saw where someone had potentially picked up the boathouse after the previous owner.


----------



## Jd27174 @gmail.com (Apr 29, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> I was there this morning, and a very nice young man named Pat was working
> on opening soon. Hopefully within a week. Has 5 new boats and 2 canoes to rent so far.
> Having problems getting boats, do to the short supply. More to come.
> Hope he does well!


----------



## Jd27174 @gmail.com (Apr 29, 2016)

Are they open yet


----------



## franndotexe (8 mo ago)

Called this morning and they said they're now open and renting boats. Seems like they bought new boats so might want to confirm they have what you're looking for first.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That whole area looks very busy when ever I drive by. Folks in kayaks, canoes, boats on the lake both sides everywhere on any nice day!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

On an unrelated question, I have never launched at the ramp by the boat house. I've either launched at Lansinger when it was open, or at the newer Ticknor Rd ramp and have no problem launching my boat. For those that may have launched a boat on a trailer at the ramp by the boat house, how does it compare to the other ramps I've mentioned? 

I've seen trucks with tandem axle Ranger trailers behind them in the parking lot, so evidently they can be launched from there. I'm just wondering how far you have to back in to get the boat to float. 

I have a smaller 16 1/2' fiber glass bass boat. Would it be smart for me to bring boots to wade in the water when retrieving the boat? I don't have to do that at the Ticknor ramp.

Any info provided will be much appreciated.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> On an unrelated question, I have never launched at the ramp by the boat house. I've either launched at Lansinger when it was open, or at the newer Ticknor Rd ramp and have no problem launching my boat. For those that may have launched a boat on a trailer at the ramp by the boat house, how does it compare to the other ramps I've mentioned?
> 
> I've seen trucks with tandem axle Ranger trailers behind them in the parking lot, so evidently they can be launched from there. I'm just wondering how far you have to back in to get the boat to float.
> 
> ...


Easy as it gets, only this is all the duck weed an crap blows in there and makes a mess of boat and trailer.
I was talking to the fine young gentleman who is operating the boat house .
At the time he had five 12 ft fibergrass boat to rent, and expecting more, short supply, like everything else.
He said you cant find a small aluminum boat.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Reel Grip, thanks for the information. Very much appreciated. I'm thinking some frog fishing between 43 and Congress Lake Rd tomorrow morning is sounding pretty dang good !!! 

Thanks again.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> Reel Grip, thanks for the information. Very much appreciated. I'm thinking some frog fishing between 43 and Congress Lake Rd tomorrow morning is sounding pretty dang good !!!
> 
> Thanks again.


Well....Did your frog find any?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Reel Grip, I didn't go. I have been having back problems of late, and the way it was feeling when I woke up I decided to forgo the fishing and save my back for the work week.

Also, I saw your post to my profile. And yes, I sure do know about the hump you mentioned, as well as the pipe under the road. When I had a smaller aluminum boat I used to fish the area between 43 and Congress Lake Rd. quite a bit. The west end of that hump is actually where I caught the biggest largemouth I've ever weighed. 6 lb 10 oz. 

I just can't get my current boat under the bridge easily, and had never launched at that ramp. Hence my reason for asking about launching there.

Thanks again for the information and reaching out with your post to my profile. Both very much appreciated !!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you launch any “comfortable for fishing boat” there and go under the bridge to the main lake, the rest of us will appreciate your cleaning out the spider webs for us!🤗👍


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> Reel Grip, I didn't go. I have been having back problems of late, and the way it was feeling when I woke up I decided to forgo the fishing and save my back for the work week.
> 
> Also, I saw your post to my profile. And yes, I sure do know about the hump you mentioned, as well as the pipe under the road. When I had a smaller aluminum boat I used to fish the area between 43 and Congress Lake Rd. quite a bit. The west end of that hump is actually where I caught the biggest largemouth I've ever weighed. 6 lb 10 oz.
> 
> ...


Too Bad....Sore back and fishin don't mix. 6-10 is a mule for Moggy!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, it was definitely a pig. I caught one that I am positive was over 7 lbs and probably closer to 7 1/2 lbs, east of Congress Lake Rd. Of course that was long ago, back in the days before the grass carp cleaned that side of the lake out. Back when that side of the road was pretty much just a big mat of weeds covered by a blanket of duck weed. Some day I hope to pick up a small aluminum boat so I can back out on that end of the lake.

There has still got to be some pigs over there hiding in and amongst all those lily pads.

And you're sure around a bad back and fishing not mixing. I haven't been out since Memorial Day.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> Yeah, it was definitely a pig. I caught one that I am positive was over 7 lbs and probably closer to 7 1/2 lbs, east of Congress Lake Rd. Of course that was long ago, back in the days before the grass carp cleaned that side of the lake out. Back when that side of the road was pretty much just a big mat of weeds covered by a blanket of duck weed. Some day I hope to pick up a small aluminum boat so I can back out on that end of the lake.
> 
> There has still got to be some pigs over there hiding in and amongst all those lily pads.
> 
> And you're sure around a bad back and fishing not mixing. I haven't been out since Memorial Day.


They need to up-grade the ramp there, what a joke. Lots of good fishin up in there.
The Blue-Gill guys kill it in that section.
Did I see you on a rod building site, or did I imagine that?
I want to build, never did. Know any thing about Mud Hole's, Elite blank?
7-2 heavy, only 2.1oz. OMG!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I know what you mean about the ramp on the east side of Congress Lake Rd.. It was horrible back in the day, I've looked at a couple of times over the last couple years and it looks like it would be a real adventure, even with the little 14' aluminum boat I used to have. 

As far as seeing me on a rod building site. I belong to Rodbuilding.org, but I post under my real name on there, I also post in the rod building forum on Bass Boat Central. I post under this name on that site. I've been building for 8 years. Mostly for myself, and a couple of rods for friends. I love it. As far as the MHX Elite blanks, I've never tried them, but I have a buddy that built a rod on one and he loves it. And that is nuts for a blank that long to be that light.

I have a couple of rods built on NFC SJ736 HM X ray blanks, (North Fork Composites is Gary Loomis' company) It's 7'3" heavy power. Didn't weigh the blanks, but the rods I have built on them weigh 3.65 oz. If you want to build it really isn't that hard. You can get started with fairly inexpensive equipment. I built my first 6 rods on a hand wrapper I made and a rod dryer I made using the turntable motor from an old microwave. Almost everyone of my rods are built on NFC, or Rainshadow blanks. I built my very first rod on a MHX blank, but I gave it to a friend this past spring. 

Anyhow,,,, rod building is a lot of fun, and lets you build a rod that is better than anything you can buy off the shelf. And for less than it would cost you to buy it.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bassbme said:


> Yeah, it was definitely a pig. I caught one that I am positive was over 7 lbs and probably closer to 7 1/2 lbs, east of Congress Lake Rd. Of course that was long ago, back in the days before the grass carp cleaned that side of the lake out. Back when that side of the road was pretty much just a big mat of weeds covered by a blanket of duck weed. Some day I hope to pick up a small aluminum boat so I can back out on that end of the lake.
> 
> There has still got to be some pigs over there hiding in and amongst all those lily pads.
> 
> And you're sure around a bad back and fishing not mixing. I haven't been out since Memorial Day.


Hi Bassbme, I have a never been used 2021 Lowe 1240 Jon boat for sale, if interested.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Fireball58 said:


> Hi Bassbme, I have a never been used 2021 Lowe 1240 Jon boat for sale, if interested.


Hi Fireball58. I appreciate you mentioning you have a boat for sale, but I'm not really ready to go that route just yet. I have a couple years before I retire, and when I do I'll just be looking for a fixer upper type boat. Something fairly inexpensive that I can tinker with. That and I'll have to keep it outside because my current boat stays in the garage.

But again.... thank you for the mention. Very much appreciated.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I did just that last year. Traded a(still nice!) lawn mower to a member for a ”1956 Blue Star”, aluminum “tank“ of a boat. Weighs Twice what an aluminum boat of today weighs. Clist 9.5 o/b, recon’d trailer, 55#MK, good to go!


----------

